# My first snow this year.



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good morning,

We were in the Harz Mountains last week and were fortunate to have picked a great day to visit the Brocken.



















We went up on the steam train which in itself (weather permitting) is a spectacular journey. The nearer to the top we got the more snow we saw.

When we got off the train the views were amazing. A trip I would recommend to anyone even if the cost was a bit pricey at 52 Euro's return for two 8O and there were no seats left 

Regards

Dean


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Lovely piccies. Now if we had snow and blue skies like that....

Enjoy your trip...no snow in Uk and we've had a bit of an Indian summer but it looks like we're over it now.

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nice photo's Dean  

We're passing through near there in January. The Harz is a lovely region but we've never been up the Brocken before, could be worth a detour. That trainfare is a bit of an eye waterer though. 

Did you use any stellplatze in the area?

Pete


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Pete,

We stayed at the campsite that was featured in the MMM magazine within the last few months. The campsite is http://www.campingambrocken.de/

Nice site with nice walks in the area. It is in a place called Elbingerode and we used the scooter to get into Wernigerode where we got the train.
Wernigerode is a beautiful place and worth a visit aswell.

We are currently at a place called Schneverdingen (between Hamburg and Hannover) in a house  with a bath  and a bed  with family for a week before we move off to Berlin.

The other way of getting to the top of the Brocken is to drive to Schierke and walk up 8O or the train goes from here as well.

Regards

Dean


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Dean,

If we do go then we would probably stay at Wernigerode as I know there is a stellplatz there. I'll try and persuade the missus that a walk up from Schierke will be worthwhile :wink: 

We're off to Berlin as well, hopefully to the Christmas market which is open until new year, then loosely heading back to the ferry, maybe via the Brocken now you have given me that idea.

Enjoy the rest of your holiday  

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*€lectricty*



Fairportgoer said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> We stayed at the campsite that was featured in the MMM magazine within the last few months. The campsite is http://www.campingambrocken.de/
> 
> ...


May be that way in the new year.
Just trying to work out the Electricty costs for the campsite you are at

Cost of electricity per a KW/H Partly than lump sum per day 0,60€/1,50 € I/O conclusion costs uniquely

How much!!?


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: €lectricty*

[quote="teemyob
May be that way in the new year.
Just trying to work out the Electricty costs for the campsite you are at

Cost of electricity per a KW/H Partly than lump sum per day 0,60€/1,50 € I/O conclusion costs uniquely

How much!!?[/quote]

Hi Teemyob,

We were there for four nights (initial 1.50 connection fee) and the electricity bill was around 16 euros. That was for keeping the fridge on electric, occasional lighting and TV viewing but we used gas for the heating, so it did make us more aware of our usage.

The showers are 50 cents each but that supplies you with 30 litres of water. Ample amount of water, even for my wife and absolute spotless facilities.

They do charge 30cents per person per day for waste disposal though. There is also a regular bus service into Wernigerode.

One thing to point out though, check you have got the correct Elbingerode punched into your Sat-Nav! We clicked on the 'first' one, not realising there were others and took a 30 odd km detour 

Best of luck and happy travels!

Dean


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

We stopped at Elend in the Harz, not far from Schierke etc. The stellplatze is at a restaurant owned by a German called Peter, he used to be a saxophonist with the Rolling Stones. He did not charge us the first night (he charged the German couple who saw him before me) and the second night he just waved to a donation box on the bar and I put our money in that. We had electric too! You actually cross the steam railway line just before you get to the site (nice quiet spot) so it is a great place to see the trains as two minutes walk away they go by. Station there too. All you really hear is the woo-woo from all parts of the mountains as the trains travel round. 
Nice part of the world, not very good for cycling unless you are fit! We walked. Jane


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

When visiting the Harz and Wernigerode etc it's worth a short drive to Blankenburg to see the 'old' East Germany.......very interesting :wink:


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Fairportgoer said:


> Good morning,
> 
> We were in the Harz Mountains last week and were fortunate to have picked a great day to visit the Brocken.
> 
> ...


I hate you Dean. I'm dead jealous. I've been up to the top of the Bocken twice but never in snow. I've only ever seen the video's on youtube.
Looks like I'm going to have alter the itineray of our trip to the Xmas Markets this year and try to fit Brocken. Did you know the fare was €26 return from ANY station. We paid the same from Drei Annen Hohne as we did from Weringerode the previous year.

I take it, snow chains are must looking at the photo of Camping Am Brocken

I don't hate you really you know. :lol:


----------

